# Made by Hand- Buildings/Structures/etc



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

How many of you make the following by hand?

1. Buildings
2. Tunnels
3. Track bumpers
4. Grades
5. Stations
6. Engine houses (includes Roundhouse)
7. Mountains
8. Hump Yards
9. Track retarders in train yards
10. Anything else....

I want to know how you guys do it and if its more affordable than buying these things already made. Thanks

P.S: Please supply pictures if you got any! Those help quite a lot!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

All of the above, except hump yards. Those are very rarely modeled as rarely done reliably. Model train cars don't really roll the same, but I have heard of some people have made hump yards using compressed air jets to retard the rolling cars.

Stations, engine houses and other buildings I would pretty lump into a single category.

I'm not sure how you would get a mountain or tunnel _without_ making it yourself unless it was one of those cheap looking trains-set spray painted foam jobs from life-like or something.

On my iPad right now, so a little awkward to post or link photos.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I like to do my own when I have the time but there are both homemade and manufactured buildings on the BGC. Check the pics around page 10 on the Bonita Grand Central thread for some more info. 
Making your own structures is probably cheaper than buying kits but they take a lot more time. Pete
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff287/norgale/002-4.jpg


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

All of the above...plus...

...locomotives,... 










...rolling stock,...










...vehicles,...




























...roads,...










Cost depends...but, does it matter in light of the satisfaction of doing it?:thumbsup:


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow Shay, you set the bar high! Beautiful work.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Ya he does. Love that model T truck. Pete


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Shay you amazie me evrytime you post pic


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

*wow shay!!!!*

trow my name in the hat of totally amazed and inspired to keep working to get better...


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Not as good as Shay's, but not bad for a first attempt. 
Tunnel and bridge,










and my first kit bash,


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ehh I just grab what I can and make what I can really.....not much of a "kit bash" or any thing special but its my first car that I made into something like a wreak kinda thing...


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Shaygetz, I was hoping to see your jet power'd rail ridin' Model T! If I ever get my 0-6-0T finished, I'll show it off.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys...Nice timber work, N:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



THE TYCO MAN said:


> Shaygetz, I was hoping to see your jet power'd rail ridin' Model T! If I ever get my 0-6-0T finished, I'll show it off.


By your command...


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

You've got too much time on your hands. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

norgale said:


> I like to do my own when I have the time but there are both homemade and manufactured buildings on the BGC. Check the pics around page 10 on the Bonita Grand Central thread for some more info.
> Making your own structures is probably cheaper than buying kits but they take a lot more time. Pete
> http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff287/norgale/002-4.jpg


I'm probably gonna end up buying built up structures because I'm not really good at building kits. But what I WILL do is try to make my own tunnels. I think that the foam tunnels are way too generic and unrealistic (not that it should matter in my fantasy layout, but I do want something MORE believable)


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

N scale catastrophe said:


> Not as good as Shay's, but not bad for a first attempt.
> Tunnel and bridge,
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad! Not bad AT ALL! :thumbsup:


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> ehh I just grab what I can and make what I can really.....not much of a "kit bash" or any thing special but its my first car that I made into something like a wreak kinda thing...


pretty good!:thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks, I just did what I wanted and at first did a bit much (oops) but I just decided to turn it into a car that got involved in an accident....don't see many out there on the web to buy so hand made is the best here


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks jjb and shay! Love the wreck new berlin, gave me a great idea for an abandoned mine scene I've been working on. How did you get the car to retain it's shape? I am assuming it is plastic and not metal (?), some kind of heat involved?


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> Thanks guys...Nice timber work, N:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> By your command...


i wanna put those thrusters on my locos or at the of my trains to make them look fast


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

looking to make a custom roundhouse out of foam....possible? i hope!
feasible? perhaps


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't take credit for these, I think my Dads friend made them, mostly wood, a turn table bridge & an engine house, the detail is amazing, at least to me.










HO on the left & I think N on the right, there's actually 3 sliding doors that go in on the right side, still at the other house, but I wanna get all the doors back on & clean it up a bit.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

That pully actually works, but the chains are all tangled up, might be a job for the wife!


----------

